# My workshop(pics)



## waterboy12

I spent a little time looking for the "show us your shop" thread but couldn't find it. So forgive me, but I'm gonna start my own thread. I bought my house when I was 21, I'm 23 now. When I was looking I wasn't really looking for a house but a house with a workshop. It's 24x36. It's not much but it's mine. Nothing compared to most of y'all's shops. 

http://i572.Rule #2/albums/ss169/nasty01cummims/40F6AEE3-769F-44B1-AA8D-EFC3B385F93C-1769-000003178D9A468D.jpg

http://i572.Rule #2/albums/ss169/nasty01cummims/733461D7-23C0-4597-82AB-23718F5E375D-1769-00000317937DC46C.jpg

http://i572.Rule #2/albums/ss169/nasty01cummims/94173DEC-2A06-4AEC-AC64-A26360C50A0F-1769-0000031797ED7437.jpg

http://i572.Rule #2/albums/ss169/nasty01cummims/25FFB70A-3A67-44C3-87A1-194F81701E62-1769-000003179D13E993.jpg

http://i572.Rule #2/albums/ss169/nasty01cummims/DCE7382F-4ADA-4972-9C35-B02C279E2E49-1769-00000317A2AD18F7.jpg

http://i572.Rule #2/albums/ss169/nasty01cummims/05FD4DF9-9444-44D7-8064-EDC29FBF118B-1769-00000317B5DDBB1D.jpg

http://i572.Rule #2/albums/ss169/nasty01cummims/D92D6D38-3EF8-4AA9-8720-35123209634B-1769-00000317B0194BE6.jpg

http://i572.Rule #2/albums/ss169/nasty01cummims/8617F648-D44C-4445-B441-C6D4CFC72990-1769-00000317AC2FC73E.jpg


----------



## Mike1950

Looks pretty nice to me- you have a heck of a start for 23!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kevin

Nonsense - that's a great shop. Love the flags too especially the two outboard ones.


----------



## TimR

Josh...I do understand why you have a 'cramped' look on your face when you've been in my shop now! 
Looks like a darn fine shop to me, and I like the fact that you have that little black thing in the corner to burn off scraps and "design opportunities gone bad".

You ought to tell folks about the mods to that tube lathe...it ain't like your run of the mill tube lathe.

Offer still open to come over and experiment with different finishes.


----------



## healeydays

Nice little shop. So that's what a clean garage looks like. Haven't seen the floor of mine in years. 

Did I mention I deal in antiques? American Picker guys would have a field day in mine...


----------



## waterboy12

Joe Rebuild said:


> looks great to me too. Except for the need for that ugly black heat creating thing in the corner



That ugly black thing gets used plenty, to tell you the truth i would probably be lost without it. I heat with it, cook on it, I'll fix coffee on it, it's also wear my "designer firewood" goes.


----------



## waterboy12

I would also like to add that I took those pics right after a clean up. It's never that clean. I filled up a metal 20gal trash can with chasing a and saw dust. I've got some family coming over tonight and they wanted to try there hand at the lathe so I tried to clean up a little.


----------



## waterboy12

Mike1950 said:


> Looks pretty nice to me- you have a heck of a start for 23!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yea sir I feel very fortunate to have everything I do. I grew up farming and learned the importance of hard work and integrity at a young age. I started working for the local government when I was 18 and all probably be there till my 30 years is up. I thank god every day for what he has blessed me with.


----------



## waterboy12

TimR said:


> Josh...I do understand why you have a 'cramped' look on your face when you've been in my shop now!
> Looks like a darn fine shop to me, and I like the fact that you have that little black thing in the corner to burn off scraps and "design opportunities gone bad".
> 
> You ought to tell folks about the mods to that tube lathe...it ain't like your run of the mill tube lathe.
> 
> Offer still open to come over and experiment with different finishes.



Yea I guess I should share what I've done to the old tube, but with the way people react to these things I figured there wouldn't be much interest. And thanks for the offer, I'm gonna give you a call in the next week or 2 and maybe we can get something worked out. Maybe I'll have my NOVA by then...


----------



## jimmyjames

Love the flags!


----------



## woodtickgreg

That's a great looking shop, I wish my shop was free standing, I make do with a basement shop. Your shop is a blank sheet of paper with a ton of potential.


----------



## waterboy12

Thanks for the kind words everybody.


----------



## DKMD

Looks massive compared to my little man cave! Thanks for sharing... I love seeing other folks' shops.


----------



## NYWoodturner

Nice shop and set up 
Just one note with company coming though... take that t wrench out the the chuck before someone hits the power switch


----------



## waterboy12

NYWoodturner said:


> Nice shop and set up
> Just one note with company coming though... take that t wrench out the the chuck before someone hits the power switch



Yea it was taken out. I leave it so I can find it. Or lost that darn thing more times than I would like to admit.


----------



## birddog

That's a great shop.....plenty of room to grow

Tim


----------

